# ايش الفرق بين التقني والمهندس



## توماس الفا اديسون (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
عندي اساله واتمنى انكم تجيبوني عليها

س/ ايش هو الفرق بين المهندس والتقني ؟​ 
س/ هل التقني هو الذي لديه دبلوم وفي حال تكميله للبكلوريوس يصبح مهندس ؟

اتمنى ان تجيبوني جزاكم الله خير


----------



## searcher_2010 (1 يناير 2011)

التقنى هو من يستطيع إيجاد المشكلات وإصلاحها لا بحكم العلم وإنما بحكم الخبرة(أى أنه يحتار بشدة إذا ما واجهته مشكلة لم تمر عليه من قبل) هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه لايحمل شهادة جامعية هندسية بينما ،
المهندس هو من يستطيع إيجاد المشكلات وإصلاحها من منطلق العلم أولا ثم الخبرة كما أنه على علم بكيفية عمل كل شئ فى الجهاز أو الماكينة التى أمامه (أى أنه يُحكم علمه فيما يقابله من مشكلات لم تطرأ عليه من قبل) هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه يحمل شهادة جامعية هندسية


----------



## توماس الفا اديسون (1 يناير 2011)

اشكرك اخوي العزيز
بس عندك فكره في اذا كنت تقني ( حاصل على دبلوم تقني سنتين ) من كليه تقنيه
ان اكمل البكالوريوس في اي جامعه كمهندس ام لا يمكنني


----------



## حسين كريم حسن (1 يناير 2011)

يمكن للتقني اكمال الدراسه والحصول على شهاده البكلوريوس ا> كان من العشر الاوائل عند تخرجه من المعهد


----------



## حسين كريم حسن (1 يناير 2011)

نعم يمكنك


----------



## توماس الفا اديسون (1 يناير 2011)

اشكركم اعزائي
بس انا خريج كليه تقنيه يمكنني اخذ البكلوريوس في الهندسه في نفس مجالي


----------



## searcher_2010 (1 يناير 2011)

نعم يمكنك ذلك


----------



## توماس الفا اديسون (1 يناير 2011)

الله تمام الله يعطيكم العافيه
اشكركم على الردود


----------



## صلاح رحومة (23 يناير 2011)

استعن بالله ولا تعجز


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (28 يناير 2011)

شكراً لهذا الحوار المفيد وتوظيح الفرق


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم هناك منطق اخر هو ان بعض الفنيين لديهم خبرة اقوى من المهندسين ويستطيع ان يجد المشكلات وكيفية اصلاحها من منطلق العلم والخبرة بفعل مواكبة تطورات التخصص الذي هو فيه لكن نرجع لأساس ان عليه ان يكون اكثر مواظبة على تحديث المعلومات التي لديه ليستطيع ايجاد المشكلات واصلاحها لا سيما ان يكون لديه ايضا دورات يستطيع من خلالها ان يصبح بمستوى المهندس


----------



## Ayman__sa (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا , و شكرا*​


----------



## dhmoney (9 نوفمبر 2011)

التقني هو الذي لديه الخبرة في تقنية محددة والله اعلم


----------

